# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Mới học C++ cần help !!!

## binhthuong

Mình chỉ mới bắt đầu học C++ nên còn chưa rành lắm , ai có thể chỉ dẫn cho mình về bài tập này nhé , thanks mọi người [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Câu 1: Vi​ết chương trình nhập vào ba số x, y, z sau đó tìm max & min 3 số​
Câu 2: Vi​ết chương trình tính chu vi và diện tích hình tròn, với bán kính là số thực r nhập vào từ​
bàn phím và in ra màn hình
Ban kinh hinh tron r =
Chu vi hinh tron c =
Dien tich hinh tron s =
Câu 3: Cho hai s​ố int a = 4, b = 6. Cho biết kết quả a, b, n trong các phép toán tăng giảm sau:
1. n = a + b ; n=?, a=?, b=?
2. n = ++a + b; n=?, a=?, b=?
3. n = a++ + b; n=?, a=?, b=?
4. n = --a + b; n=?, a=?, b=?
5. n = a-- + b; n=?, a=?, b=?
6. n = a + b; n=?, a=?, b=?
Câu 4: Thực hiện các bài toán tương ứng sau theo trình tự sau đây
Dòng Biểu thức Tương đương Kết quả Ghi chú​
0 i=3;j=15​1 i=++j;
2 i=j++;
3 i++;
4 i=++i+5;
5 i=i+ ++5;
Câu 5: Vi​ết chương trình giải & biện luận phương trình bậc nhất: y=ax+b
Câu 6: Viết chương trình giải & biện luận phương trình bậc 2: y=ax^2+bx+c
Câu 7: Sử dụng vòng lặp for, tính
1 * 3 * 5 *… * n nếu n lẻ​
2 * 4 * 6 *… * n n​ếu n chẵn
Câu 8: Sử dụng vòng lặp do … while, tính tổng
s = 1 + 2 + 3 + … + n, n nguyên dương nhập vào từ bàn phím
Câu 9: Nhập điểm của các sinh viên trong một lớp mà không biết trước số sinh viên. Giá trị nhập
vào -1 là để kết thúc nhập. Sau đó chương trình cho biết điểm trung bình của lớp.
Câu 10: Viết chương trình cung cấp một bảng cửu chương đơn giản của định dạng sau cho các số​
nguyên t​ừ 1 tới 9:
1 x 1 = 1
1 x 2 = 2
...
9 x 9 = 81
Câu 11: Viết chương trình nhập vào số n, 0<n<100 và tính biểu thức sau:
s = 1/100 + 1/99 + . . . + 1/n
Câu 12: Viết chương trình nhập vào một số n, nếu n=0 thì chấm dứt chương trình, nếu n có giá
trị thỏa mãn: (1<=n<=100) thì thông báo chữ số n là chẵn hay lẻ.
Câu 13: Viết chương trình tính tổng của các số nhập vào từ bàn phím, trong đó số đầu tiên cho
biết các phần tử cần phải nhập.
VD: 5 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 thì số 5 đầu tiên cho biết phải cộng 5 số tiếp theo và tổng​
s=10+20+30+40+50.

----------


## tintuclqh

trùi ui sao nhiều dữ vậy,bạn cứ viết đi rùi post lên,sai chỗ nào mọi người chỉnh sữa,góp ý thêm.

----------


## ngoctran89

bài nè
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
int Max(int a, int b)
{
if (a>b)
return a;
else
return b;
}
void main ()
{
clrscr ();
int a,b,c,max;
printf (" Nhap 3 so can so sanh ");
printf ("
 Moi ban nhap gia tri a=");
scanf ("%d", &a);
printf ("
 Moi ban nhap gia tri b=");
scanf ("%d", &b);
printf ("
 Moi ban nhap gia tri c=");
scanf ("%d", &c);
max= Max(c,Max(b,a));
printf ("
 Gia tri lon nhat cua 3 so la %d",max);
getch();
}

----------


## seominhthanhvip

câu 5 nà:lo hok chay thi dung co la lon nha!pm nho minh thoi! mai minh viet may bai khac ma minh biet!gio bun ngu roi!
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
main()
{ int a,b;
printf("ban hay nhap vao a va b:");scanf("%d%d",&a,&b);
if(a!=0) printf("phuong trinh co nghiem:%d",b/a);
else if(b==0) printf("phuong trinh co vo so nghiem!");
else printf("phuong trinh vo nghiem!");
getch();
}

----------


## minhkiet0907

mình chưa học C++ nên không biết khác với C ở chổ nào , nhưng mình thấy sao bài tập bạn post lên dễ thế mà , những bài tập này có khác gì C đâu. Mà mấy bài này cơ bản nên có gắng mà làm đi! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## cuuseo

*dồng ý doá!*

Mình đồng ý với bạn đoá! mấy bài này dễ quá ah! nhưng mà mình cũng chỉ biết làm vài bài thôi?hix:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistli  ng:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## 2edu

Mấy bài này có gì mà phải nhờ ngườ khác làm????? ( mỗi bài 5p [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
Nếu không có khiếu thì nên đổi nghề [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hoahongden

Mấy bạn đừng nói vậy chứ , người ta ko bít mới nhờ mình giúp mà , có ai mới học mà rành đc đâu. Đừng có ỷ mình bít nhìu mà chê người khác thế chứ , ko có mấy bài đơn giản này làm sao mấy bạn làm đc mấy bài phức tạp kia.
Mình cũng có bài đơn giản cho mấy bạn pro hay nói giải nè.
*Đề : Tính Ước Số Chung Lớn Nhất của 2 số nguyên a , b (mình cũng mới học lập trình thui)*

----------


## vietnamtui11

Mình góp ý với bạn vài bài !
Bạn học C++ zậy mình viết nguyên chương trình lun !
*Câu 7:**Sử dụng vòng lặp for, tính
1 * 3 * 5 *… * n nếu n lẻ

2 * 4 * 6 *… * n nếu n chẵn*


```
#include <iostream.h>
int main ()
{
	int n;
	cout << "Nhap n : "; cin >> n;
	int tich = 1;
	if (n%2 != 0)
	{
		for (int x = 1 ; x <= n ; x+=2)
			tich *= x;
		cout << "Ket qua = " << tich << endl;
	}
	else
	{
		for (int x = 2 ; x <= n ; x+=2)
			tich *= x;
		cout << "Ket qua = " << tich << endl;
	}
	return 0 ;
}
```

*Câu 8*:*Sử dụng vòng lặp do … while, tính tổng
s = 1 + 2 + 3 + … + n, n nguyên dương nhập vào từ bàn phím*


```
#include <iostream.h>
int main ()
{
	int n , x = 1 , sum = 0;
	cout << "Nhap n : "; cin >> n;
	do {
		sum += x;
		x++;
	} while (x <= n);
	cout << "Ket qua = " << sum << endl;
	return 0;
}
```

*Câu 9:**Nhập điểm của các sinh viên trong một lớp mà không biết trước số sinh viên. Giá trị nhập
vào -1 là để kết thúc nhập. Sau đó chương trình cho biết điểm trung bình của lớp.*


```
#include <iostream.h>
int main ()
{
	float n , sum = 1;
	int count = -1;
	do {
		cout << "Nhap diem : "; cin >> n;
		sum += n;
		count ++;
	} while (n != -1);
	cout << "Ket qua = " << sum /count << endl;
	return 0;
}
```

----------


## kysybongdemictu

*Câu 11: Viết chương trình nhập vào số n, 0<n<100 và tính biểu thức sau:
s = 1/100 + 1/99 + . . . + 1/n*


```
#include <iostream.h>
#include <assert.h>
void main ()
{
	int n ;
	cout << "Nhap n : " ; cin >> n;
	assert (n > 0 && n < 100);
	float sum = 0 , x;
	for (x = 100 ; x >= n ; x--)
	{
		sum += 1/x;
	}
	cout << "Ket qua = " << sum << endl;
}
```

*Câu 12: Viết chương trình nhập vào một số n, nếu n=0 thì chấm dứt chương trình, nếu n có giá trị thỏa mãn: (1<=n<=100) thì thông báo chữ số n là chẵn hay lẻ.*


```
#include <iostream.h>
void main ()
{
	int n;
	do {
		cout << "Nhap n : "; cin >> n;
		if (n >= 1 && n <= 100)
		{
			if (n%2 == 0)
				cout << n << " la so chan " << endl;
			else
				cout << n << " la so le " << endl;
		}
	} while (n != 0);
}
```

*Câu 13: Viết chương trình tính tổng của các số nhập vào từ bàn phím, trong đó số đầu tiên cho biết các phần tử cần phải nhập.
VD: 5 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 thì số 5 đầu tiên cho biết phải cộng 5 số tiếp theo và tổng
s=10+20+30+40+50.*


```
#include <iostream.h>
#include <iomanip.h>

void main ()
{
	int a[100] , n , i;
	cout << "Ban muon co bao nhiu so : "; cin >> n;
	for (i = 0 ; i < n ; i++)
	{
		cout << "Nhap n : "; cin >> a[i];
	}
	cout << "Day so cua ban la : 
";
	for (i = 0 ; i < n ; i++)
		cout << setw(4) << a[i];
	cout << endl;
	int vitri = a[0] , sum = 0;
	if (n > vitri)
	{
		for (int j = 1 ; j <= vitri ; j++)
			sum += a[j];
		cout << "Ket qua = " << sum << endl;
	}
	else
		cout << "Khong co ket qua " << endl;
}
```

----------


## fbi098

*Câu 1: Viết chương trình nhập vào ba số x, y, z sau đó tìm max & min 3 số*


```
#include <iostream.h>
void main ()
{
	int x , y , z;
	cout << "Nhap 3 so x , y , z : "; cin >> x >> y >> z;
	int min , max;
	if (x > y && x > z)
		max = x;
	else if (y > z)
		max = y;
	else max = z;
	cout << "Max = " << max << endl;
	if (x < y && x < z)
		min = x;
	else if (y < z)
		min = y;
	else min = z;
	cout << "Min = " << min << endl;
}
```

*Câu 2: Viết chương trình tính chu vi và diện tích hình tròn, với bán kính là số thực r nhập vào từ bàn phím và in ra màn hình :
Ban kinh hinh tron r =
Chu vi hinh tron c =
Dien tich hinh tron s =*


```
#include <iostream.h>
void main ()
{
	double r;
	cout << "Nhap ban kinh r = " ; cin >> r;
	double const PI = 3.14159;
	cout << "Ban kinh la : " << r << endl;
	cout << "Chu vi la : " << 2*PI*r << endl;
	cout << "Dien tich la : " << PI*r*r << endl;
}
```

*Câu 5: Viết chương trình giải & biện luận phương trình bậc nhất: y=ax+b*


```
#include <iostream.h>
void main ()
{
	double a , b;
	cout << "Nhap he so a , b : "; cin >> a >> b;
	if (a == 0)
		if (b != 0)
			cout << "Phuong trinh vo nghiem. " << endl;
		else
			cout << "Phuong trinh co nghiem ko xac dinh. " << endl;
	else
		cout << "Nghiem phuong trinh la : " << -b/a << endl;
}
```

*Câu 6: Viết chương trình giải & biện luận phương trình bậc 2: y=ax^2+bx+c*


```
#include <iostream.h>
#include <math.h>
#include <assert.h>
void main ()
{
	double a , b , c , delta;
	cout << "Nhap 3 he so cua phuong trinh : "; cin >> a >> b >> c;
	assert (a != 0);
	delta = (b*b)-(4*a*c);
	if (delta < 0)
		cout << "Phuong trinh vo nghiem. " << endl;
	else
		if (delta == 0)
		{
			cout << "Phuong trinh co nghiem kep. " << endl;
			cout << "X = " << (-b/2*a) << endl;
		}
		else
		{
			cout << "Phuong trinh co 2 nghiem phan biet " << endl;
			cout << "X1 = " << (-b+sqrt(delta))/(2*a) << endl;
			cout << "X2 = " << (-b-sqrt(delta))/(2*a) << endl;
		}
}
```

*Câu 10: Viết chương trình cung cấp một bảng cửu chương đơn giản của định dạng sau cho các số nguyên từ 1 tới 9:
1 x 1 = 1
1 x 2 = 2
...*


```
#include <iostream.h>
#include <iomanip.h>
void main ()
{
	for (int i = 1 ; i < 10 ; i++)
	{
		for (int j = 1 ; j < 10 ; j++)
		{
			cout <<setw(2) << j << "x" << i << "=" << j*i;
		}
		cout << endl;
	}
}
```

*Níu có jì ko hĩu thì bạn cứ hỏi mấy bác pro nói mấy bài dễ , mấy bác ấy sẽ giải thích hộ cho*

----------


## mrtho88hnn

Câu 10: Viết chương trình cung cấp một bảng cửu chương đơn giản của định dạng sau cho các số
nguyên từ 1 tới 9:
1 x 1 = 1
1 x 2 = 2
...
9 x 9 = 81
Đây là code giải in ra theo dạng cột của mình nè:



```
#include<iostream>
using namespace std;
int main()
{
    for(int i=1;i<=9;i++)  //cho i chạy từ 1 đến 9
    {
            for(int j=1;j<=9;j++) //cho j chay tu 1 den 9
            {
                    cout<<i<<"x"<<j<<"="<<i*j<<endl; //in ra i, x(x ở đây là dấu nhân), j và cuối cùng là i x j.
            }
    }
    system("pause");
}
```


​

----------


## aukid412

Còn đây là chương trình in ra bảng cửu chương ở dạng hàng, cột(9 hàng và 9 cột):


```
#include<iostream>
using namespace std;
int main()
{
    for(int j=1;j<=9;j++)
    {
            for(int i=1;i<=8;i++)
            {
                    if((i*j)>=10)cout<<i<<"x"<<j<<"="<<i*j<<"  ";
                    if((i*j)<10) cout<<i<<"x"<<j<<"="<<i*j<<"   ";
            }
            cout<<9<<"x"<<j<<"="<<9*j<<endl;
    }
    system("pause");
}
```

----------


## mnhavu

> [/code]*Níu có jì ko hĩu thì bạn cứ hỏi mấy bác pro nói mấy bài dễ , mấy bác ấy sẽ giải thích hộ cho*


Uh, đúng.:d:a:

----------

